# roofing material



## shinglebroker

i was wondering if you could order shingles online would you???


----------



## shinglebroker

If there was free delivery but a monthly fee would of 60 would you pay it?


----------



## shinglebroker

*best shingle prices*

what is the best price in Charlotte NC or OC Duration shingles???
What is the best price on Gaf high def ??? 
What is the best price gaf natural shadow???
what is it on iko


----------



## charlotteroofers

I think paying for delivery is necessary and i dont mind because Diesel fuel is going up and Truck maintenance is not cheap and then id have to pay one of my guys to deliver or do it myself and im way too busy to do that because im out doing roofing, remodeling and painting estimates all around charlotte nc all day, performing roof inspections and meeting with adjusters. I have a decent sized team that does this too but i like to be hands on and know every detail about every job going on.


----------



## 1985gt

shinglebroker said:


> i was wondering if you could order shingles online would you???


 
No because I like it when the supply house sales men come to the office and take me to lunch. Also we dont do shingles so it basically would do me no damn good.


----------



## Grumpy

I would not pay a monthly fee. I would prefer pay for delivery. $60 a month seems enticing at first, but sheesh you'd be losing money at that price if I took more than one order a month. Thena gain you'd just jack up the shingle price, which is why I wouldn't pay a monthly fee. 


BTW this guy asked the same question like 5 times. it's either spam or free market research.


----------



## shinglebroker

I would order if they didnt jack up the prices


----------



## Grumpy

You're asking and answering your own questions now?

It's a business. As a business you have to make money. I see no way you could sell materials for the same price as your competing material suppliers but NOT charge delivery. You'd have to jack up the price or charge for delivery. I see no wtwo ways around it. Well there is a third option, and that's going out of business.


----------



## shinglebroker

well i was just wondering beause i do shingles and i was thinking if i couldnt ge any more buisness that i would look on saving money on ordering the shingles


----------



## shinglebroker

I was wondering how the shingle delivery is going around the NC area.


----------



## caliroofer

I would proof read your comments for a start.


----------

